# Salt Dogg 2000 - New buyer Not Happy



## drakefinn1 (Jan 6, 2011)

I just purchased a Buyers Salt Dogg SHPE2000x. I all ready have a stainless buyers unit and love it. This is my first auger driven unit and i cant see how this product can work. At my yard i dumped 1/2 yard clean dry salt into the hopper to get aquinted w/ the settings. I soon found out that w/o the vib on i could not empty salt for more than 10 seconds. I know that with a moving truck this might be different but it still seems like the vib will have to be on all the time. Am i missing something, or does this unit need to go back? (The baffels are almost open all the way front and back)


----------



## DSLL (Sep 2, 2004)

Run the unit with vibrator on all the time, that is how we run ours.


----------



## pvtben121 (Aug 22, 2010)

you will be fine with the vibrator on most of my lots take less then ten mins to salt and i run the vibrator the whole time


----------



## EvenCutLawnCare (Aug 12, 2008)

Thats why its there I think, We run ours all the time.


----------



## drakefinn1 (Jan 6, 2011)

That sucks, from someone who has never dealt with the need for a vib. this is going to be a pain. Anyone want a cheap salt dogg?


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

drakefinn1;1185690 said:


> That sucks, from someone who has never dealt with the need for a vib. this is going to be a pain. Anyone want a cheap salt dogg?


Don't understand. What's the big deal about clicking on and off a simple switch?


----------



## drakefinn1 (Jan 6, 2011)

the whole no noise factor was one of the most alluring factors in buying an electric model. With the vib on it makes more noise then my gas powered units. I have several friends with the fisher electric model with the conveyer instead of the auger. They have no problems or need for the vib. Probably should have done more research.


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

I don't see any problem with running the vib. That's what it is for.


----------



## SnowGuy (Jan 7, 2006)

I have a new Salt Dogg 2000 and love it !!! Have ran about 32,000 lbs. through it so far. I only run the vibrator when I need to, but that is most of the time. Don't see the big deal. I am planning on buying my second SD 2000 in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## NPMinc (Nov 29, 2010)

I run the same unit in one of my trucks and have had no issue with it. These units are designed to have the vib on when in use thats why its installed there!


----------



## bugthug (Oct 13, 2004)

:ave you tried moving or even removing the baffles? I have a 2000 and have had good luck with it so far.


----------



## 1742 (Jan 7, 2011)

I want a cheap Salt Dogg. I might be able to solve your problem for ya


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

The vibrator really doesn't make that much noise when the spreader is full, it's when you're getting down to the last 500 or so pounds that the noise level increases (which is nice to know)

Well over 500 ton thru ours and we just replaced the auger motor, I can't even think of complaining.


----------



## 1742 (Jan 7, 2011)

Shh, I'm trying to get a deal here!payup


----------



## salt dogg (Nov 15, 2008)

i am on my fourth season with mine and i usually spread a 50/50 mix with no trouble at all. I do run the vibrator all the time, and took out the baffles. My vibrator is starting to go so i just ordered a new one.I found a company called karrier that sells a replacement one its the z200. It is cheaper and built better. If you decided you really don't like it i am in mass and would be interested. But i think you will get used to it, and love it. by the way i usually spread about ten to twelve yards per storm.


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

I also want a cheap Salt Dogg. When does the auction start?


----------



## NPMinc (Nov 29, 2010)

framer1901;1186909 said:


> The vibrator really doesn't make that much noise when the spreader is full, it's when you're getting down to the last 500 or so pounds that the noise level increases (which is nice to know)
> 
> Well over 500 ton thru ours and we just replaced the auger motor, I can't even think of complaining.


Yeah thats a good feature.....kinda like a low salt alarm lol. Ran a couple more tons through mine today with the driver reporting no issues!


----------



## turfman59 (Nov 18, 2008)

I will give you $2500 for it right now


----------

